# bottles that will give you wet dreams



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

here is one of my favorites because i dont know anything about it and i also havent seen another one like it ever


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

it is from New Orleans,LA and is called "world's besmaid beverage" it has a frosted pattern all over it like it is frozen it is truly unique has anyone ever seen one like it? sorry about the pics they didn't work out like i had expected them toobut you get the general idea

 here is another one i like it is a "try-me" but it looks like a milk bottle here is a pic of it i know its fuzzy too sorry


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

here is a normal try me i have


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

one hell of a catchy title for the thread huh? here is a possible better pic sorry about the fuzzies


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 24, 2006)

spencer, your besmaid bottle is listed in the "deco soda bottles" book. it's listed as 7oz, very scarce, $20.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks alot im glad i can put a value on it now although i dont think i will sell it


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

anyone got anything on the try-me milk bottle? im clueless anyone know how i took the pictures?  its a secret i figured it out not that long ago its so simple when i did it i thought to myself   "why didnt i think of this earlier?"   where could i go about getting one of those books i have quite a few deco bottles i dont know much about i have a "pale bamboo ale" bottle too i like it it is shaped like a bamboo chute and is emerald green thanks for the info


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 26, 2006)

i guess no one has anything on the try-me bottle any thing at all would be helpful thanks anyway


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 26, 2006)

Spencer,

 It might help if you gave a description on the milk bottle. (height, diameter, size.) I asume that is a half pint, is there any thing on the bottom? 

 I have one that is similar to yours, and was told by the guy I got it from that it was used for chocolate milk. Mine dates from the 30's. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 26, 2006)

pic of the pog


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 26, 2006)

it is a half pind and is 7 1/4 inches tall and at the bottom it is 2 1/2 inches wideon the bottom it says birmingham ala.  and has the owens illinois symbol with an 18 to the left and a 2 on the right  hope this helps


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 26, 2006)

i do know that in the soda bottles they had many different flavors of drinks this is the only milk one i have seen is it rare or something?  oh this one time i saw one that looked a little different that said dr.pepper bottling company on the bottom it didnt say anything on the side though


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

do not damage the cap because it will aprecciate faster in value than the bottle. My opinion


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 28, 2006)

i wish mine had the cap still it would tell me what it was


----------

